# Connected to Wifi but can't Connect to Website



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Is this a new computer (to you)?

New router? If it is brand new, XP may have trouble communicating with it. XP is almost 20 years old. What version of XP is it?

Were you able to connect before?

Try another browser: Firefox or Opera, etc, to be sure the problem isn't IE itself.

Can you get email or other wi-fi services to work?
.
.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

It is a new computer to me. It is an older computer. It came with XP Home Edition.
No new router.
I haven't been able to connect at all to anything.
IE is the only browser I have. I can't get to a website to download a new browser. 
I can't get to anything.
It says I'm connected to Wifi with excellent signal but like I said it will not connect to any website. 
My other laptops are fine. 
I'm sure it is something very simple but I can't figure it out.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

You're right that it is something simple but I am having a hard time recollecting the steps to walk you through. Right click on internet explorer icon and select "internet options". Then select the TCP/IP tab and select automatically obtain ip address(DHCP). 
Again, it's been ages since I had to troubleshoot this so the process may not be exactly as I remember but it is definitely something in that neighborhood

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

I did this already. Did nothing.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Use an Ethernet cable.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

Do you have a valid IP address? If you press [windows key]+r then type "cmd" into the resulting dialog box, press enter, and then type "ipconfig /all" at the command prompt, what does it return? 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Unplug the router and wait 30 seconds before plugging it back in to reset the connection to the ISP


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Click start, run, type cmd & press enter. When you get to a command prompt, type
ping google.com & press enter. Tell us if you get a reply or request timed out. 

Also, open the control panel, go to windows firewall & disable it.

If there is a cable modem involved, shut down everything & reboot in the following order waiting a few minutes between each. Modem > router > PC.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

When I type in the ipconfig at the command it came back saying
Node type:unknown
Ip routing enabled: no
Wins proxy enabled: no
Then it show other things, one of those is showing my ip address


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Disabling firewall does nothing


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

When I typed in ping google.com, the prompt box popped up but was empty


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You have to type ping google.com at the command prompt after you open it.

You don't run ping in the run box. You open the prompt with cmd in the run box.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Open a DOS box with *CMD* and type *PING WWW.GOOGLE.COM* and wait for the reply. IIRC, XP requires the * WWW.
*IIRC, if no DHCP server is available, XP will self-address. If you IP is in the range *169.254.*0.0 to *169.254.*255.255 you are self-addressed.

*Edit:* Can't stop the the Google URL from generating a link. Underlining is generated by the forum software and means nothing.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you tried the router reset yet?


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

When I type ping www.google.com or ping google.com in the cmd box it says; ping request could not find host www.google.com. please check the name and try again.
I have reset router, modem and pc as was described to me and still nothing


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

Assuming your ip address is not 169.254.xxx.xxx, try setting your DNS server to 8.8.8.8

Sent from my mobile look-at device


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you have a virus?


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

I set the DNS at 8.8.8.8 and this did not correct problem.
No known viruses, no.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Have you just tried the basics, go to a different wifi hot spot: a neighbor's house, coffee shop etc, just to see if the thing works at all?
.
.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

What exactly do you mean. I'm connected to Wifi here at home with this, just will not connect to a webpage.. My other laptop does fine. My girlfriends laptop does fine.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

In the command prompt, run
ipconfig /all
Tell me what you see. Make sure that there is a space between ipconfig & the slash.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

This is what I see


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Did you post that screen shot from the same laptop? If you did, the problem is with the browser.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Jray72 said:


> What exactly do you mean. I'm connected to Wifi here at home with this, just will not connect to a webpage.. My other laptop does fine. My girlfriends laptop does fine.


I mean that even if it shows "connected", it may not actually be connected. Computers can be very stupid at times.

I'm just suggesting the Sherlock Holmes troubleshooting approach: eliminate things that you know so you can focus on the things you don't know. Does the computer itself work properly at other wifi hotspots?
.
.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes it is from the laptop that is connected to Wifi but will not pull up a webpage. 
What can I do about the browser? IE is the only browser on the laptop


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have only tried it on the Wi-Fi here at home


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If you are using the same laptop that can't get a web page in the browser, how are you reading & posting on this site?


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

What, my smartphone! Are you serious? I also have 2 more laptops. But I'm on my smartphone.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Try setting the clock on the PC. Then go back to the CMD prompt. Type in ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew 

Then do ipconfig /all. The lease date and time should be "current".

Try IE again.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

djlandkpl said:


> Try setting the clock on the PC. Then go back to the CMD prompt. Type in ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew
> 
> Then do ipconfig /all. The lease date and time should be "current".
> 
> Try IE again.


Good catch! The old wrong date and time trick will do it every time

Sent from my mobile look-at device


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

A few more things to try:
Test the browser with an Ethernet cable & wireless on another network. 
ping 192.168.1.1


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dj I tried what you requested. I'm posting photos of each. I corrected the time and date before attempting.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Try pinging www.google.com again. If it says it's not reachable then in the CMD window run command below. If you can't get to a website after the last command, reboot the PC and see if it works. 

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /all 
ipconfig /flushdns 
ipconfig /renew 

netsh int ip set dns 
netsh winsock reset


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, DJ i tried all of those commands and it still will not pull up webpage


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The first screen shot in your last post showed no IP address. You tried to release it but you can't release or renew an IP that you don't have. The 3rd screen shot showed that you have an IP address. I noticed that is said Wireless Network Connection 3. What happened to 1 & 2. Maybe you can delete 2 & 3 & start over OR disable & re-enable the wireless adapter. I know that you reinstalled the software but it might be worth a try. Also, look at the device manager. Make sure that there are no yellow or red marks.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Why is he still forcing the DNS to 8.8.8.8? Its should normally be supplied automatically and given out by the Provider. 

I also remember my XP box needing the Node type needing to be Hybrid if you were trying to participate in a local network. (but don't go there yet) 

Can you get a screen shot of a working laptop? Try setting DNS to what the working box is reporting.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Try this. In Internet Explorer enter 172.217.8.196 in the address bar. If it brings you to google.com, then there's an issue with the DNS settings.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, I deleted the 8.8.8.8 in dns and entered all the commands again and still no webpage. I look at my other laptop that is connected and there are no #'s for dns. Everything is setup to obtain automatically. 
I provided another photo after I ran all the commands.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Jray72 said:


> Ok, I deleted the 8.8.8.8 in dns and entered all the commands again and still no webpage. I look at my other laptop that is connected and there are no #'s for dns. Everything is setup to obtain automatically.
> I provided another photo after I ran all the commands.


This photo shows the ipconfig /renew failed. Does ipconfig /all show anything now?


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ipconfig /all shows


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Did this work? Try this. In Internet Explorer enter 172.217.8.196 in the address bar. If it brings you to google.com, then there's an issue with the DNS settings.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

This is what I got after entering that


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm. Since the IP address didn't work, I'm pretty sure it's not DNS. 
From the CMD prompt are you able to ping 192.168.1.1?
The only other things I can think of are:
In IE, look under Tools > Internet Options > Connections Click on LAN Settings and make sure nothing is checked.

The other thing is the HOSTS file that is saved in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc
There could be entries in the file that are blocking access.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

This is what I got when I entered that command.
I unchecked the 1 box, which was obtain automatically. 
I don't know about the system file you mentioned last.
What do you think would happen if I installed new OS?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

A new OS should fix the problem unless it's a hardware problem. If you can, use a Cat5 cable and connect it to your router. See if it resolves the IE problem. Also check Windows Firewall. That might be blocking the connections to the internet.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have disabled the firewall a few times with no success.
I'm going to grab a Ethernet cable from work tomorrow and try that.
If that doesn't work I will install another OS.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Good afternoon guys.
I connected a Ethernet cable just now and connected to a webpage immediately. I downloaded Firefox as my browser only because it would not even attempt to download chrome.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Since it connected over Ethernet - its not likely the Hosts file. 
I would get the latest XP Driver - (Search Atheros Ar5007eg wireless XP) and make sure you completely delete the Device from Device Manager, reboot and make sure it's gone and reinstall it. 

Also do this procedure too -
http://www.tp-link.com/us/faq-186.html


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

If it still doesn't work, your onboard wifi adapter may be defective.

You can buy an external USB adapter for a few bucks.

One example, there are thousands to choose from:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/150Mbps-US...460991?hash=item33dce709ff:g:zFQAAOSwUM5aK6i4
.
.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey guys, this thing is booming. No more Ethernet cable. After 200 updates and uninstalling the wifi and reinstalling I'm up.
I really don't know how to express my appreciation for your enthusiasm and continuous demands but they all paid off and I thank each and everyone of you for your support. Your awesome


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if it was the Updates that actually fixed it?


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Might have been Tribe but it was a learning experience


----------

